# Wheel selection for Brevet and Centuries



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

Greetings,

I ride a 2011 Cannondale SuperSix and have successfully completed numerous centuries and brevets with the aftermarket Cosmic Carbone wheels I purchased for my bike. Recently I have periodically utilized the stock wheels that came with the bike, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, on windy days. I have noticed that the bike feels much lighter and rides really nice with the stock wheels. I have also heard that the effects from the aero Cosmic Cabones really come into play at about 22mph and above. Thus, which wheel should I utilize on century and brevet rides if we are routinely riding at about 20-22 mph? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

20-22 mph on a brevet? For the 200k, sure. For the 300, 400, 600, 1200, doubtful. So the aero benefits of a wheel go down significantly when you slow down. Which ever wheel you choose, make sure you are carrying a spoke wrench to fit the nipples. When a spoke breaks at mile 100 of a 250 mile 400k, you want to be able to true the wheel enough to finish the ride.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I guess we do similar rides, where saving energy and staying "in the green" is paramount.

I'd chose the Cosmic Carbones unless if it's windy/blustery. Then I'd put the Ksyrium Elite in front.
I'd also make sure to use tires and tubes with proven low rolling resistance, like Vittoria Corsa CX with latex tubes.

I'll be using the FFWD F6R (tubular) with Vittoria Corsa CX and later Veloflex Extreme/Carbon this season for average speeds around 38 km/h.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

RussellS said:


> 20-22 mph on a brevet? For the 200k, sure. For the 300, 400 doubtful.


Yes, it is a 200K. Good suggestion on the tires. I was planning on using Gator Skins to lower the odds of getting a flat, but maybe some Continental 4000S may work better.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

FWIW, I've run multiple sets of GatorSkins and GP4000. I've been using GP4000 for the last few years after using GatorSkins prior to that. I have not had a flat using both tires, and that's since 2007. I ride in the Los Angeles area where there is plenty of road debris and poor road quality. I even did a 500 mile, 9 day fully loaded tour using 25mm GP4000s. The GP4000s are lighter than the GatorSkins and I have found them to be just as flat resistant.


----------



## bmwk100 (Apr 17, 2011)

MTBMaven said:


> FWIW, I've run multiple sets of GatorSkins and GP4000. I've been using GP4000 for the last few years after using GatorSkins prior to that. I have not had a flat using both tires, and that's since 2007. I ride in the Los Angeles area where there is plenty of road debris and poor road quality. I even did a 500 mile, 9 day fully loaded tour using 25mm GP4000s. The GP4000s are lighter than the GatorSkins and I have found them to be just as flat resistant.


Exact tires I have used. Currently on the GP4000's and have GatorSkins available for the Kysium's. I'm leaning towards using the GatorSkins this upcoming weekend. I rarely get flats but got one yesterday during a century on my GP4000s. Rarity though.


----------



## jhkranzler (Sep 25, 2011)

bmwk100 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I ride a 2011 Cannondale SuperSix and have successfully completed numerous centuries and brevets with the aftermarket Cosmic Carbone wheels I purchased for my bike. Recently I have periodically utilized the stock wheels that came with the bike, Mavic Ksyrium Elites, on windy days. I have noticed that the bike feels much lighter and rides really nice with the stock wheels. I have also heard that the effects from the aero Cosmic Cabones really come into play at about 22mph and above. Thus, which wheel should I utilize on century and brevet rides if we are routinely riding at about 20-22 mph? Any input would be appreciated.


I have a 2011 cannondale supersix 3 and have Mavic Ksyrium SLs and Gatorskins on my bike for long rides. Light is good - but sturdy is more important on long brevets.


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Vittoria Corsa CX*

I can second this recommendation. Wonderful rolling tire -- noticeably more comfortable than the Conti GP 4 Seasons I had been running. Lots of review on this tire talk about them being fragile. I only have a 500 miles on the tires, but so far, no problems here.

Good luck

kg1


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

For the Vittoria Corsa CX I get
3,500 K (2,200 miles) rear wheel twice that for the front wheel.


----------

